# analog out of range lg monitor



## friedrich (Aug 7, 2006)

hey, i've been having a problem with my lg flatron L1952T 8ms lcd monitor. The issue is that once i hook in the vga cable i get the error 'analog out of range 90.6khz/85hz'.

What does this mean and how can i fix it?


----------



## jph1589 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Any chance?*



			
				friedrich said:
			
		

> hey, i've been having a problem with my lg flatron L1952T 8ms lcd monitor. The issue is that once i hook in the vga cable i get the error 'analog out of range 90.6khz/85hz'.
> 
> What does this mean and how can i fix it?


Any chance you are running Linux?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 7, 2006)

Lower the refresh rate. (plug in an LCD or monitor that works, or set the display to default driver, etc)


----------



## randomperson21 (Aug 7, 2006)

if you hit f8 at boot, and say boot into vga mode, it'll go to like 800x600@60hz. then you can change it.


----------



## sam71429 (Jul 28, 2008)

*LG Flatron L203WT*

I get the message 'Analog, Out of range, 15.6kHz/ 49Hz' when connecting my DVD player to the screen via a scart - vga cable.

any info on how this can be solved!?


----------



## JoshBrunelle (Jul 28, 2008)

The signal is not compatible with your monitor. There's no way to boost your dvd player's signal, or lower your monitors minimum specs.


----------



## mikey8684 (Jul 28, 2008)

Your res is too high for your monitor/video card and even possibly the refresh rate to


----------



## Diito (Jan 18, 2010)

*i have problems*

What does analog out of range 56.2 kHz/50Hz means and how can i fix it


----------



## department76 (Jan 19, 2010)

same as others say, out of range w/ 50Hz means you're trying to give it a european/japanese refresh rate of 50hz, whereas US equipment standard NTSC is 60Hz.  probably no way around that one.

OP:  your refreshl is at 85Hz, most lcds can do something like 75hz tops but with a lower than native resolution.  go into safemode as suggested and change to 60hz so you can run native res.


----------



## Diito (Jan 19, 2010)

waht safemode ?


----------



## department76 (Jan 19, 2010)

Diito said:


> waht safemode ?



do this and then set the res and refresh to whartever the native or recommended settings are, and simply restart.



randomperson21 said:


> if you hit f8 at boot, and say boot into vga mode, it'll go to like 800x600@60hz. then you can change it.


----------



## Diito (Jan 19, 2010)

how do i get at boot to pressf8


----------



## Papahyooie (Jan 19, 2010)

Diito said:


> how do i get at boot to pressf8



You boot up your computer... and press F8.

Many many F8's, F8 ALL THE TIME!!!


----------



## tylerdurdin (Mar 8, 2010)

Sorry if I am over stating the obvious, but if you can and any time you can use a DVI cable. After endless hours of Xorg hacks, switching to a dvi solves everything.


----------

